

Ask YC: Know of a good online flowcharting app? - jraines

Especially one that's free and easy to use?
======
aaroneous
If you're on a Mac
OmniGraffle(<http://www.omnigroup.com/applications/omnigraffle/>) is a really
awesome application. It's not free, but you can get time-limited demo licenses
that don't have any functional restrictions.

------
dbrush
<http://www.gliffy.com/>

